# questions questions questions... I CAN'T SEE!!



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm looking for some duel halos for my 93 SE... ran it to the ground, and now we are resurrecting it after 2-3 of zombiehood. A real jesus act. You know, bigger, badder, better. But I can't find these halos ANYWHERE online or in the mags. Help me someone, anyone. :fluffy:


----------

